# FORWARD FLOW TESTING



## FM William Burns (Dec 21, 2009)

Q1: What are some of the typical approved and or listed design schemes being used to provide a means for meeting the forward flow testing requirements of 13 and 25 with system demand and hose stream?

Q2: Will a test of the fire pump at 100 % rated capacity achieve sufficient verification that the BF or RPZ meets the forward flow testing requirement in 13?

Q3: If there is not a fire pump on the system does one revert to the answer to Q1?

Thanks,


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: FORWARD FLOW TESTING

The fire pump flow test should provide the required flow throgh the backflow preventor.

I have seen fire department connections with the check valve installed so they can be reversed and hose valves added at the FDC to acheive the required flow.

I have also seen 2.5 inch fire hose valves mounted at the riser that can be provided with hose to acheive the required flow


----------



## RJJ (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: FORWARD FLOW TESTING

FM: great question! I would preform the fire pump test if one exists! If not Standpipe flow test and begin with that data to start and analysis of the system!

Is your concern with restriction caused by the back flow preventer?


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: FORWARD FLOW TESTING

Thanks Coug Dad and Rjj  

Found what I needed in 13-A8.16.4.6.1 having a brain.....today.


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: FORWARD FLOW TESTING

see reply on other forum


----------



## RJJ (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: FORWARD FLOW TESTING

FM: I have many of those days!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: FORWARD FLOW TESTING

Thanks Cda....that's what I found in A8.16.4.6.1

just had to kick back a pump detail and they called with well........how do's  

so I referred them to that section


----------

